# Уважаемые врачи! Нужно уточнить диагноз. Помогите пожалуйста!



## Ildus88 (31 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи! Моему отцу не могут поставить точный диагноз. Состояние тяжелое, и время идет. Помогите советом, что это за заболевание, и как его лечить.
Сможеть ли мой отец ходить? Заранее благодарны!

Жалобы: слабость в руках, онемение рук ,боли в правой ноге, слабость в левой ноге, спазмы конечностей, болезненность в шейной области, усиливающиеся при наклонах, поворотах головы, онемение в конечностях, больше слева. Боли в поясничной области.

История заболевания:в анамнезе падение с кедра в 1987 (ушиб таза, спины, переломы ребер и ключицы) после этого,проходил лечение амбулаторно и станционарно.
Последние годы состояние ухудшалось, появилось онемение рук, сильные боли в пояснице и шейно грудном отделе позвоночника.
Летом 2011 после грязе-водолечения йодобромными ваннами усилилась слабость и онемение в конечностях,больше слева.
Амбулаторно назначено: капсикам, кетонал, прозерин, кетопрофен, комбилипен. Без эффекта.
Ухудшение с июня 2011, в августе 2011 поступил на обследование в стационар в неврологическое отделение, перестал передвигатся, тетрапарез. Передвигается на коляске.

Вот обследования врачей и их заключения:

1) Осмотр хирурга-онколога

по Кт позвоночника: опухолевое поражение шейных позвонков
ПСА 0,5
ФГДС: рефлюкс гастрит
УЗи мочевого пузыря и простаты - без патологии
ФКС хр колит
рг костей черепа - патологии нет
Общий осмотр: Общее состояние средней степени тяжести. Кожные покровы физиологической окраски. Переферические л/у не увеличены. Живот поддут,
безболезненный. Стул 1 раз в неделю без крови и слизи. Активных движений в левой нижней конечности нет. Грудные железа без патологии
Диагноз: Метастазы в С 6-7,правую подвздошную кость из неизвестного очага 2 кл Спастический тетрапарез. болевой синдром

2)  Отделение лучевой диагностики.
КТ Исследование органов грудной клетки. Исследование брюшной полости и забрюшинного пространоства.
Заключение: МТС в правую подздошную кость (крышу вертлужной впадины). ХОБЛ, буллезная эмфизема легких.
Диффузные изменения печени,хр. холецистит


3) МС-компьютерная томография шейного отдела позвоночника.
заключение: Остеобластоматозный процесс в теле и суставных отростках С6,С7.
Дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения шейного отдела позвоночника в форме остеохондроза, спондилоартроза, унковертебрального артроза. Кифоз 1 ст.
Компьютерная томография органов малого таза:
КТ картина без видимой динамики.
Компьютерная томография головного мозга:
Данных за патологический процесс в костях и в полости черепа не выявлено.

4) Неврологическое отделение
Диагноз: шейная миелопатия, спастический тетрапарез, умеренный справа, выраженный слева.

5) Протокол ультразвукового исследования
Диффузное изменения печени,кисты почек,мочевой пузырь бех эхоструктурных изменений,УЗ признаки хронического простатита

6) Радиологическое отделение
Диагноз (основной) мтс в С6-С7 позвонки, правую подвздошную кость из неизвестного очага 2 кл.гр. Тетрапарез.
Хронический болевой синдром.Морфологическое заключение:клинически.

7) Отделение химиотерапии
Диагноз (основной) мтс в С6-С7 позвонки,правую подвздошную кость от неизвестного очага 2 кл.гр.
Осложнение заболевания: Парез в/к. Паралич н/к. Тетраплегия. Судорожный синдром. Хронический болевой синдром 2.ХБС 2 ст.
Морфологическое заключение: клинически.

8) Сцинтиграфия скелета с 99м Тс-пирфотехом
На остеосцинтиграммах визуализируется очаги патологической гиперфиксации РФП в проекции правой подвздошной кости
(крыша вертлужной впадины), грудины. Накопление РФП в С 6,7 состовляет 10% (№ 30%), т.е. очаг недостоверный.
Заключение: Сцинтиграфические признаки очаговой патологии скелета.

И последний вопрос: слышали, что изношенные шейные позвонки меняют на искусственные. Нужно ли и возможно такое в данной ситуации?


----------



## Simos (31 Янв 2012)

В данном случае  к большому сожалению прогноз неблагоприятный,


----------

